# Space Family Robinson Station #1



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

SPACE STATION ONE
SPACE FAMILY ROBINSON
THE PROJECT
In 1962 K. K. Publication. Inc under the name of Gold Key Comics published the first edition of Space Family Robinson “The Challenge of Groko” just 12 cents at the news stand back then, I discovered the comic in edition 12 dated April 1965 “The Iron Dwarfs” once I saw the comic I was a fan. The Space Station and the two Space mobiles the family used to travel to other worlds were so well designed you had to say wow. The Station was in the shape of a letter “H” at the top of each leg was a clear dome housing gardens and seating areas to relax and enjoy the views of space, inside the base of one leg was the hanger for launching and recovering the two space mobiles. The central section connecting the two legs housed a huge glass dome where the optical telescope was housed along with controls for guiding the Station, at the rear of the central section was the main control room with a raised navigation well and small viewing dome. I always thought this ship would make a great model kit, but I never had the tools to try and build it, and as I grew older the comics I had were passed along to my Nephew and the project forgotten. Until a few months ago I found someone selling a CD with all the Space Family Robinson editions on it, also included were all the advertisements and readers questions that had been included in the original issues, there was my reference material and in the readers’ questions was the two questions I needed answered. (1) How big is Space Station One? (2) How big are the Space Mobiles?
The answer to question one the book listed the two towers of the “H” as 158 feet tall, and the width of the Station at 284 feet. When compared to the art work of the Space Station this cross section measurement did not look right the cross section seems too wide the general art work used in the magazine all sections seemed to be in equal proportions, the height of the towers seemed to be equal to the length of the cross section and this is the design goal I plan on using for this build. 
Question Two the Space Mobiles are 25 feet long and 7 feet wide in my playing around with design ideas for the space mobiles I had come up with a length of 24 feet long and 6 feet wide so I was in the ball park there.

COMING UP WITH A SCALE
The first objective was to find common materials I could use in the construction of the project then come up with a scale for those materials, and the first objective was the clear domes and these were located at www.kitkraft.biz domes in all sizes, for the top and bottom of the towers I choose 2 inch wide domes, these will be cut in half to give me the rounded ends I need for the top and base of each leg, with the lower domes painted to match the rest of the ship. For the observatory I choose a 5¼ inch dome, I need to remove about ½ inch from the bottom of the dome to get the correct look of the observatory dome in the comic. Using the 2 inch domes for the tower ends and the Space Mobiles are 24 feet long so 1 inch will equal 14 scale feet, making the towers 28 feet wide. My design has each tower being 11 inches tall or 154 feet in height close to the length listed in the comics, after drawing the central section several times trying to get the correct look of the station as seen in the comics I settled on a width of 12 inches by 11 inches or 168 feet wide by 154 feet long. The observatory comes out at 73 feet in diameter figure (FIG-1) 
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Space Station One/station1-1.jpg
is a full scale three sided drawing of the station showing a top, front and side views, along with scale drawings of the optical telescope, one space mobile, a three sided view of one of the two hanger bays to be shown on the model and the layout for the domed gardens. Figure (FIG-2) 
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Space Station One/station-2.jpg
shows some of the materials to be used in the construction of the model, For the ends of the two towers and the base some 1-7/8th PVC pipe. Most or the ship will be made out of .040 sheet styrene and 3 different sizes of domes the first is ½ inch the second set is 2 inches and the main dome is 5-1/4 inches across. 

THE BUILD
I started by cutting the two 9 inch long sections of PVC that form the tower ends and the one 4 inch section that will make the two base sections. I cut the base section first as it is the shortest, I marked the first cut line using a metal straight edge on a flat surface, then set the pipe upright on a circle drawing with centered cross hairs to locate and mark the cut line on the opposite side. I ran a square piece of metal through the pipe and clamped it on each end to the table top and cut the pipe in half with a miter saw. I cleaned up the edges with a knife and sand paper, then I cut the first dome in half and did a test fit (FIG-3)
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Space Station One/station3-1.jpg
This also gives the first look at what the gardens on top of the tower will look like, but with a clear styrene center section not the white PVC. The dome for the Observatory I scribed a ½ wide line up from the base and using a X-acto saw cut away most of that ½ section, the rest will be removed by sanding on a flat surface, this had to be done to get a more correct look for the Observatory dome as it looked in the comic.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Great! I look forward to seeing more on this, I have always wanted to do one of these but have never got around to it.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Great. A 2nd station being made. I've been reading the stories again after getting the first volume of the reprints from Dark Horse. 

Personally I'd love to do a 1/35 space mobile for myself one day.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Xenodyssey said:


> Great. A 2nd station being made. I've been reading the stories again after getting the first volume of the reprints from Dark Horse.
> 
> Personally I'd love to do a 1/35 space mobile for myself one day.


The space mobile is a project that could be accomplish with the volumes of drawings of the interior and it's simple design, but vacuforming the glass would be the nightmare unless you know someone that could machine the form to be just slightly smaller than the footprint of your shell.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

THE TELESCOPE
Today I cut the materials to make the optical telescope for the observatory, I used a 2 inch piece of 3/8ths inch styrene tubing, 3 pieces of .040 styrene 2 inches long and ½ inch wide, some .010 styrene bent around a small rod to form the fins of the telescope, more 3/8ths tube for the floor mount (FIG-4)
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Space Station One/station4.jpg
I cut the 3/8ths inch tube in half and after I laminated the 3 sections of .040 styrene together I cemented the 2 sections of 3/8ths tube to the .040 styrene and allowed to overhang the front 1/8th inch to form the oval of the telescope. The base was made from scrap pieces and the rear of the telescope covered, then I attached the fins and filled the gap at the front of the telescope (FIG-4A). 
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Space Station One/station4a.jpg


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Looking good! Keep sharing the progress shots.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Wow--I can't wait to see this completed. Amazing that two of these are being done at the same time--never thought I'd ever see even one!


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

jbond said:


> Wow--I can't wait to see this completed. Amazing that two of these are being done at the same time--never thought I'd ever see even one!


It wouldn't have been started if I had not found that supplier of the domes, I patiently await the arrival of 7 packages or .040 - .125 strip styrene that I had to order on line because the hobby shop only carried a couple. The rigid PVC pipe needed for the outside ends and base of the towers I could not find any that measured 2 inches in diameter, the closest I fonud was 1-7/8ths of an inch to fill the .090 gap I first tried heating a sheet of .040 sheet styrene and bending it around thw PVC. This worked but the amount the sheet flexed back I was worried it would pull apart when glued down. New solution is to cement strips of .125 styrene around the outside of the PVC parts, then slap on filler putty and sand to a hopefully smooth and rounded ends.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Here is a shot of the telescope sitting in the dome of the observatory, seeing it in place I could have made it slightly bigger that I planned. Right now it looks like it doesn't fit right because it would hit the dome if raised to far, but there is still a 5 foot well to be added that the observatory section sits in.
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Space Station One/station5.jpg
I've cut off the 1/2 inche from the base of the dome still have to sand it flat and make the lens and chair for the telescope.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

THE TOWERS
My packages of strip styrene came in yesterday and I started covering the 2- 9 inch long outside ends and 4 inch long base sections of the first tower. I want to test my idea on the tower that will have the one viewable hanger bay interior to make sure this will work before proceeding to build the second tower. I took each strip of styrene and cut it to length applied cement to the back and starting at one end of each section applied one strip at a time until they wrapped around the whole piece, right now they have the appearance of an old wooden barn silo (FIG-5).
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Space Station One/station5-1.jpg
I could have cut the domes down to make them fit the width of the PVC pipe, but I did not want to remove too much material from them and chance damaging them, right now I will have to sand a little material off the domes to get a good fit even after adding the strips.


----------



## trekkist (Oct 31, 2002)

What a great build! I look forward to seeing it finished.

>...the book listed the two towers of the “H” as 158 feet tall, and the width of the Station at 284 feet.

This figure was given a couple of times, at least. When first published, it was, I think, accurate to the station's original proportions:

http://www.technodelic.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/Upload04/SpaceFamilyRobinson.htm

...which changed after the first ten or so issues of the comic (at which time the children got, apparently, older, and the parents younger...space and time having both altered, apparently).


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Admittedly, I'll enjoy pretty much anything that's related to LIS, but there's also an asthetic to this design that pleases the eye regarless of it's origin. It's just a damned cool design!

Looking forward to following this build to its conclusion. :thumbsup:


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

This is a great subject! Love what your doing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

I remember some of the comics had technical drawings of some of the Station parts inside the front, and back covers. I remember one showing the Space Mobile garage, and docking mechanism. How the supply rockets dock to the underside of the Station's other tower. A cut-away of the Space Mobiles.

David.


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

Krel said:


> I remember some of the comics had technical drawings of some of the Station parts inside the front, and back covers. I remember one showing the Space Mobile garage, and docking mechanism. How the supply rockets dock to the underside of the Station's other tower. A cut-away of the Space Mobiles.
> 
> David.


Got 'em here. I've also included some of the future life articles which are interesting and even somewhat prescient.

Gordon


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

I cut the two panels last night for the front and back side of the first tower the panels are 9 inches high and 4 inches wide, then I marked the window and hanger bay door locations. The windows are 2 feet high by 5 feet long and the hanger doors are 8 feet high by 10 feet wide, now to cut out all the openings and attach the mounting tabs on the two tower ends and base to cement the panels to. This is how it will look when assembled (FIG-6). 
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Space Station One/station6.jpg


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Looking forward towards the results of this project!


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

WEAPON X said:


> Looking forward towards the results of this project!


There will be more news shortly, I'm finishing up the last parts on the Constellation but still getting some little parts on station 1 done also.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I read these comics as a kid. Always loved the station design. 

Here's one of the comic covers, one of the few that actually featured an image of the station itself:









I loved the design of the Space Mobiles too. 
In fact, they used to make these handheld pencil sharpeners about half the size of a deck of cards that had a curved clear plastic reservoir at one end for catching the pencil shavings and a black plastic base where the sharpener was. Wish I could find a picture but I'm not even sure they make them anymore. 
Anyway, they looked a lot like the Space Mobiles to my young eye and it was a lot of fun to zoom one around the room and pretend you were on a mission with the Robinson family. 

Really looking forward to seeing this project completed!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Enjoying this.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I loved those shuttles with their big glass noses. I definitely had them in mind when i bashed this:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/kitbash/trekpage_shuttle_vgr.html


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

John P said:


> I loved those shuttles with their big glass noses. I definitely had them in mind when i bashed this:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/kitbash/trekpage_shuttle_vgr.html


The name of the shuttle is a big give away of where some of the parts came from, looks great....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Robert Hargrave said:


> The name of the shuttle is a big give away of where some of the parts came from, looks great....


That was the idea.  (thanks!)


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

The base for the first tower is assembled still some rough spots but when the filler putty work is done that should take care of those, this is all the panels standing in place.
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Space Station One/station7.jpg
The telescope is assembled and ready for the paint booth the observers seat is sitting next to it and still need to make the bracket to attach it to the telescope the ruler is to give it some scale.
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Space Station One/station8.jpg


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Marvelous!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Looking good. I really like the work you've done on the telescope and fittings.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

The telescope is painted, and I attached .080 X .080 strips to the end caps of all the tower parts so I can attach the main side walls.
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Space Station One/station9.jpg


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

I remember that comic, but so many years had past, that I thought it was from a cheap Gold Key Comics ripoff, not that Gold Key wasn't a cheap ripoff either. Remember the poorly drawn and scripted Gold Key Star Trek comic? 
I falsely remember the two uprights attached to a poorly drawn Jupiter 2. Thanks for jogging my memory. 
Love this project, too.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

The window and 2 hanger bay door openings are cut out of the first side panel, a test fit of all the parts was put on hold when butter-fingers dropped the base and knocked one of the end domes off, cemented back in place and drying at this time.
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Space Station One/station10.jpg


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Some delay in the progress on Station One, when test fitting the first tower I discovered that cutting a piece of rigid PVC in hale does not give you an exact half. When I placed the two side panels and the end caps on top of the base piece one end cap sticks out almost one quater inch to far on one side. This part is in the work shop being carefully (I hope) cut down to the correct this problem.


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Big Dremel salute to the inventor of the X-acto razor saw, saved my bacon cutting off that 1/4 inch strip off the side of the tower end cap to correct that overhang issue. Now on to completing the tower assembly.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

After a test fit of all the tower parts I saw one of the rigid PVC end caps curved out past the half dome base cap, on one side almost a quarter of an inch. I marked a cut line down the side of the cap and using an X-acto razor saw was able to carefully remove the extra section, and then attach the last .080 X .080 brace to get it ready for assembly. All the hanger doors and windows have been opened up I covered the hanger door opening with .040 styrene and the window openings will be covered with .010 styrene, then painted black. I was going to attempt a hanger bay but shelved that idea as the scratch building of all these parts is taking a lot of time. Here is the tower assembled and held together with tape while the glue dries.
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Space Station One/station11.jpg


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

The glue is dry and tape removed, some interior bracing, sanding lots of putty and more sanding then to add a garden along with the top dome and it will be almost done.
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Space Station One/station12.jpg


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

As mentioned in an earlier post, to build the tower I cut a piece of rigid PVC pipe in half
but the pipe was .090 to small in diameter so I cemented strips of .040 X .125 styrene around the exterior of the PVC, this gave the PVC end caps and base the look of an old wooden farm silo. So I tried the sanding trick I was shown for smoothing out the paneling lines on the refit enterprise kits and it worked great, I sanded the end caps and base with 180 grit sand paper first that removed all the square edges on the styrene strips. Then I used 220, 320, 400 and last 600 grit papers to smooth it all out, I still have a few spots and joint lines that will need filled and sanded but the tower is looking great.

http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Space Station One/station13.jpg


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Looking fracking excellent!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Robert Hargrave said:


> As mentioned in an earlier post, to build the tower I cut a piece of rigid PVC pipe in half
> but the pipe was .090 to small in diameter so I cemented strips of .040 X .125 styrene around the exterior of the PVC, this gave the PVC end caps and base the look of an old wooden farm silo. So I tried the sanding trick I was shown for smoothing out the paneling lines on the refit enterprise kits and it worked great, I sanded the end caps and base with 180 grit sand paper first that removed all the square edges on the styrene strips. Then I used 220, 320, 400 and last 600 grit papers to smooth it all out, I still have a few spots and joint lines that will need filled and sanded but the tower is looking great.
> 
> http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Space Station One/station13.jpg


I wondered about the look of the curved pieces and guessed that is what you had done. You could also have cut half circles and spaced them about an inch apart and applied the strips, thoroughly gluing each seam and achieved the same effect without the added weight of the pipe half. This is like the planking technique used to build wooden ship models.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

kenlee said:


> I wondered about the look of the curved pieces and guessed that is what you had done. You could also have cut half circles and spaced them about an inch apart and applied the strips, thoroughly gluing each seam and achieved the same effect without the added weight of the pipe half. QUOTE]
> 
> The tower with all the solid edges still has some flex to it when sanding, and I thought of several different ideas for building the end caps and curved base and had doubts that anything other than a solid piece of pipe could hold up.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Robert Hargrave said:


> kenlee said:
> 
> 
> > I wondered about the look of the curved pieces and guessed that is what you had done. You could also have cut half circles and spaced them about an inch apart and applied the strips, thoroughly gluing each seam and achieved the same effect without the added weight of the pipe half. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

This is looking fantastic...


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

amazing work.I look forward to seeing the finished station


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

The first round of putty work and priming has been done, results turned out much better that I had hoped they would, I see several areas that need a second round of putty to get a smooth look the the hull.
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Space Station One/station14.jpg


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

Just caught sight of this thread after being off the board for a while. Excellent subject, I loved that comic as a kid (and still have all the issues lovingly tucked away in plastic bags). 

Have thought about building a station or space mobile for years, great to see someone taking on the challenge. Keep up the good work.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Hey Robert, 

I have a slightly OT question for you...

Obviously, we're all of a generation that we know what we're looking at, but do you ever complete a build like this, show it to someone and they go, "Cool!...What is it?" 

Really enjoying the thread *AND* the build BTW.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

flyingfrets said:


> Hey Robert,
> 
> I have a slightly OT question for you...
> 
> ...


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Maybe do some panel lines and subtle shading.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Round two between the red putty tagger and the 320 grit paper monsted has sure left the tower worse for wear.
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Space Station One/station15.jpg


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Rotwang said:


> Maybe do some panel lines and subtle shading.


Your comment has me chuckling to myself, I was just thinking yesterday after the detail parts comment I made, I could add some paneling lines with simple pencil marks but I wasn’t thinking of shading any panels, instead maybe laying down some tape along the edges of some of the panel lines and have grit and grime streaks with colored chalk.


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

So... How's it going?


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Nemorosus said:


> So... How's it going?


Made a rookie mistake the other night, was in a hurry to also get some paint on the Eagle project, had the tower on a turntable after first coat of White primer (boy did the stuff the Gray didn't show jump out with the White) picked up the turmtable to move the (top heavy) tower and it fell over I caught (wet paint) on fingers and it slid onto the bottom of the paint booth. It broke one seam in the side and got a big dusting of over spray that made one side look like 100 grit sand paper. I have sanded it down smooth and I'm slowly applying strips of cement covered styrene to the inside along the damaged joint to resecure it to the curved end cap. Nothing that can't be repaired.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

I see where Dark Horse has started reprinting the comic in book collections: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...words=space+family+robinson&sprefix=space+fam

David.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Repaired the damage done when the tower fell over in the spray booth, I’ve cut out the floor panel’s from .040 styrene sheet for the garden area. I cut the raised deck and planter boxes that extend into the floor area and wrap around the outer walls of the tower, from one single piece of styrene (see photo) I have to cut pieces of styrene to attach under the planter boxes, and glue some .010 styrene to the base blocks along the edge of the planters extending the sheet up past the top of the planter table forming a raised edge. The raised platform has a stairwell with a smaller planter and also houses the entry portal into the garden from below deck via a stairwell and hatch yet to be built.
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Space Station One/station16.jpg


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

That is simply awesome work! :thumbsup:

But I never realized how much the Space Station design might have influenced Major Matt Mason's Jetpack... http://tinyurl.com/7bmkcox


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

How are you going to make the "glass" dome on the top of each tower?


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Fozzie said:


> How are you going to make the "glass" dome on the top of each tower?


That and how to make the observatory dome and curved end caps for the tower base were the things that kept me from ever starting this project in the past, then I found www.kitkraft.biz and the wide variety of domes they sell, so to answer your question:
•	Lay a dome on top of the tower and mark the cut point where the curved end meets the main body at each end.
•	Cut the dome in half and set in place with double stick tape.
•	Cut 3 support bands out of strip styrene to form the U that supports the central section of the tower dome, the dome pieces are almost ¼ inch thick so the strips will have to be long enough to almost reach the outer rim when in place.
•	Not going to look that great but this is my solution, measure and cut a sheet of .005 clear styrene and when ready to install spread a thin layer of white glue on the supports and carefully lay the sheet over the supports and tape the edges down till dry.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Robert Hargrave said:


> That and how to make the observatory dome and curved end caps for the tower base were the things that kept me from ever starting this project in the past, then I found www.kitkraft.biz and the wide variety of domes they sell, so to answer your question:
> •	Lay a dome on top of the tower and mark the cut point where the curved end meets the main body at each end.
> •	Cut the dome in half and set in place with double stick tape.
> •	Cut 3 support bands out of strip styrene to form the U that supports the central section of the tower dome, the dome pieces are almost ¼ inch thick so the strips will have to be long enough to almost reach the outer rim when in place.
> •	Not going to look that great but this is my solution, measure and cut a sheet of .005 clear styrene and when ready to install spread a thin layer of white glue on the supports and carefully lay the sheet over the supports and tape the edges down till dry.



You might want to re-think the white glue, it doesn't adhere well at all to plastic. Microscale's metal foil adhesive would be my choice, it works like contact cement except it does not attack the plastic or even paint and only needs to be applied to one surface. After it dries it is clear. Another plus is that it cleans up easily with alcohol.
The other alternative is Testors clear parts cement, looks and works like white glue but has a far stronger bond with plastic, it can also be used on painted surfaces. Just don't use it on fiber optics, I used it to hold the fiber strands in place in my Leif Ericson and it ate clean through the 1.5mm strands as it dried.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

kenlee said:


> You might want to re-think the white glue, it doesn't adhere well at all to plastic. Microscale's metal foil adhesive would be my choice, it works like contact cement except it does not attack the plastic or even paint and only needs to be applied to one surface. After it dries it is clear. Another plus is that it cleans up easily with alcohol.
> The other alternative is Testors clear parts cement, looks and works like white glue but has a far stronger bond with plastic, it can also be used on painted surfaces. Just don't use it on fiber optics, I used it to hold the fiber strands in place in my Leif Ericson and it ate clean through the 1.5mm strands as it dried.


Thanks for the cement tip, will have to check that metal foil out.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

This is a very interesting idea! I remember the comic, and I remember the ship. You're doing a great job!

--Henry


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Just like the comic book version of the Space Station I made a small change of my own to the garden area, when I was going to install the walls under the raised platform I decided to add a guard rail, so the guard rails are in along with the stairwell and I’ve started the covered entry way to the garden.
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Space Station One/station17.jpg


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

The covered entry way to the right of the stairs leading up to the raised platform is finished, I’ve cemented pieces of scrap styrene spaced at ¼ inch or less all around the exterior walls and under the tables extending into the interior, for cementing the panel that forms the raised end of the planting beds, this panel is made from .010 styrene. The original color I used for the deck now seems to dark and I’m going to shoot a lighter color of tan later and see how that looks. 
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Space Station One/station18.jpg


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Fantastic. I'm loving this.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

This is soooooo cool looking! Love all the attention to the little detais.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I too am enjoying the details. Going to be interesting to see your version of one of the space mobiles.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Xenodyssey said:


> I too am enjoying the details. Going to be interesting to see your version of one of the space mobiles.


At the start of the design, it was intended to have one of the hanger bay doors open showing the interior off and having 1 Space Mobile entering. At this scale the Space Mobile would have had no real detail it was just going to be some styrene cemented together and sanded and filed to form the main body. The only thing I could do was paint the main body white and mask and spray the glass area a shade of green, so it would not have been much to look at.


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

How's it going Robert?


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Nemorosus said:


> How's it going Robert?


Things are going fine, with the holidays model work has slowed down a bit, that and the wife thinks we should use the dining room table to eat meals at instead of me scattering projects all over it. Taking a short break from the station, while I figure out the best way to cut the dome in half for the garden area without scratching it up, when I cut the end caps for the base that was going to be painted it didn’t matter if the saw blade slipped (and it slipped a lot.) This area was going to be painted over. But for the garden I’ll have to be super careful. So while I figure that out I’ve been working on a couple of other project sitting in the wings.
I have a 22 inch Enterprise that is in and out of the paint booth, then butterfingers dropped one of the warp nacelles and snapped off a couple of pieces and split the joint half way down its length.
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Random Pictures/001.jpg
I have a 18 inch Enterprise under construction, and who ever thought that splitting the secondary hull into three sections was nuts, or should have included a better system of alignment pins.
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Random Pictures/002.jpg
And last my take off on a light cruiser a reconfiguration of a 22 inch Enterprise A is well under destruction and looking not too bad. 
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Random Pictures/003.jpg
I’ll be back working on the station shortly don’t lose hope. Also have to stock up on sheet styrene for the center section.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

This is one of my all time favorite projects. Have you gone back to it yet?


----------



## teknofossil (Sep 17, 2012)

*Dead image links*

Image links to Photo Bucket are dead. Any chance you could post them to this thread. Very interested to see this project.


----------

